# Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. September 2009)

*Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige]


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (28. September 2009)

*Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige]*

Ach ja, Jesper Kyd - Apocalypse weckt erinerungen an einen sehr intensiven moment aus Hitman.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. September 2009)

*AW: Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige]*

Die Hitman-Soundtracks sind nach wie vor die ergreifendsten die mir in einem Videospiel untergekommen sind. Jesper Kyd ist ein Meister 

Die Fallout 3 Titelmelodie ist aber auch grandios: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl5xbFXrFU4


----------



## drachenorden (28. September 2009)

*AW: Jetzt anhören: Die besten PC- und Videospiel-Soundtracks zum Download [Anzeige]*

*Assassin's Creed - City of Jerusalem*

Sehr atmosphärisch, paßt wunderbar zum Spiel - und erinnert etwas an *Königreich der Himmel* ...


----------

